# floating



## hippi (Jun 26, 2014)

hi every one I tried to cast in pr resin and my embedding floats to the top what do you all do to keep our embedding from floating to the top
thanks for all your input


----------



## Falcon1220 (Jun 26, 2014)

Photo's may help us understand..

Wait for the PR to be less runny before pouring it into the mold


----------



## hippi (Jun 26, 2014)

Falcon1220 said:


> Photo's may help us understand..
> 
> Wait for the PR to be less runny before pouring it into the mold


well here it is I hope this will help to see what I am talking about


----------



## scjohnson243 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hippi, I'm really new at this, but I had problems like this making molds for other things, I think Falcon is correct, wait till your PR starts to thicken up more and then you can kind of "push" the other pieces in and they have a tendency to stay...

(Again, I'm new so i'm sure someone more experienced may have a preferred way for blanks)


----------



## Janster (Jun 27, 2014)

..use more embedment and hold it down with weight, wooden block,etc.


----------



## rangeric43 (Jun 27, 2014)

what I do when pouring on coffee beans is this. make up extra pr. pour small amount in another cup. catalyze it. pour that amount over coffee beans, just enough to cover beans. when it is thick or even hard put in more coffee beans and repeat process. that way you have consistant color thru your blank.


----------



## Harley2001 (Jun 27, 2014)

I put wax paper over mine with a wood block when I pour coffee bean.
I mix the beans right in with the pr the more the better.


----------



## JohnU (Jun 27, 2014)

Colored Plastic Mesh Netting

I use this stuff "Deco Mesh" to wrap around the cutting board mold I made. I use large rubber bands to hold it in place and pour through the mesh.  I've also used 1/4" plywood and drilled holes in it and pressed it down on top of the mold.  Just make sure the blanks are thicker than needed so you can trim the plywood off the finished blank.  When your making blanks like this, be prepared to use more objects than needed in your pour so you can trim the top and bottom to size when finished.  When I make acorn cap blanks I fill the mold but trim off a half inch of them sticking out the top of the mold.  It allows you to get a constant flow of items through your blank without having a side of just resin.


----------



## hippi (Jun 27, 2014)

thanks everyone


----------

